# Flexonit knoten?



## karpfenbrausi (26. November 2005)

Hi,

mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion habe ich schon einige Beiträge zu Flexonit gefunden.
Mehrfach wurde beschireben, daß sich dieses Stahlgeflecht knoten ließe.

Aber mit welchen Knoten hat bisher keiner gesagt ;+ 

Welche (Schlaufen-) Knoten verwendet Ihr, um Flexonit zu verarbeiten?

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Jirko (26. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

nabend karpfenbrausi #h

ne sehr gute erläuterung findest du hier. allerdings geht das crimpen mehrfach schneller vonstatten! ich persönlich würde dir empfehlen, stahl generell mit klemmhülsen zu fixieren... wünsch dir noch nen feinen & entspannten abend #h


----------



## Darry (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

Ich habe das Flexonit schon seit merh als 1 Jahr im Einsatz und verwende es auch nur noch - kein anderes Stahlvorfach mehr.
Habe deswegen auch mal tests durchgeführt "Knoten vs. Klemmhülsen" und habe festgestellt das die geknoteten Vorfächer immmer schneller rissen als die geklemmten, ca. 0,5-1kg weniger Tragkraft - deshalb immer die Vorfächer klemmen#6 Ist einfach und hält mehr!


----------



## karpfenbrausi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

Hi,

macht Euch das Klemmen von dem 7x7 Geflecht keinen Ärger bzgl. ausgefranster Enden, die nicht richtig durch die Klemmhülse wollen??  |evil:  Geht mir zumindest immer so, obwohl ich möglichst sauber mit nen Seitenschneider abzwacke...



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hier.



Dies ist doch eher twizzeln, als knoten, oder?





			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Habe deswegen auch mal tests durchgeführt "Knoten vs. Klemmhülsen"




Welche Knoten hast Du denn verwendet? Würde mich trotzdem mal interressieren.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## vertikal (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*



			
				karpfenbrausi schrieb:
			
		

> macht Euch das Klemmen von dem 7x7 Geflecht keinen Ärger bzgl. ausgefranster Enden, die nicht richtig durch die Klemmhülse wollen??



Hi Karpfenbrausi,

die ausgefransten Enden der Stahlvorfächer nerven in der Tat. Abhilfe schafft hier aber eine gute Schere (benutze seit einiger Zeit die Fox-Schere mit gutem Erfolg; kriegst du z.B. hier: www.as-tackle.de ). Ich persönlich ziehe das Herstellen der Stahlvorfächer mit Hilfe von Hülsen und einer guten Klemmzange vor. Aber auch hier gilt: Jedem das Seine!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Raeuberschreck (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

Hi @all!

Flexonit lässt sich nicht twizzeln, da es dazu zu geschmeidig ist. Twizzeln funktioniert am Besten mit 1x7 Material, wie z.B. dem Drennan Pike Wire oder Cannelle MultiFlex.
Auch das Knoten von 7x7 Stahlvorfächern ist nur eine Notlösung, da das Material dabei geknickt wird und somit immer an Tragkraft verliert. Außerdem wellt sich das Vorfach immer beim Zusammenziehen des Knotens. Sieht unschön aus und schafft mit Sicherheit kein Vertrauen in sein Vorfach. |rolleyes 
Bleibt für Flexonit (und alle anderen 7x7 Vorfächer) eigentlich nur die Verarbeitung mit Quetschhülsen, um optimale Tragkraftwerte zu erhalten. Hierbei sollte man aber auf das doppelte Durchfädeln in den Hülsen verzichten, da dies bei mir immer zu einem schnelleren Abriß im Bereich der Quetschhülse geführt hat. Wenn man eine gute Zange mit mindestes 4 Quetschpunkten verwendet, dann hält das auch so bombenfest. #6 

Und noch was: Wir haben schon oft erlebt, dass die Kombination Flexonit-Vorfach und Spinner mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Durch den Drall des Spinners verdrallt auch das Vorfach und hält dann so gut wie nix mehr... 
Also, hier sollte man dann lieber auf 1x7 zurückgreifen oder man benutzt Perlenwirbel oder Antidrall-Fahnen. 

So weit meine Erfahrungen zu Flexonit. |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

Hi #h 





			
				Raeuberschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @all!
> 
> Hierbei sollte man aber auf das doppelte Durchfädeln in den Hülsen verzichten, da dies bei mir immer zu einem schnelleren Abriß im Bereich der Quetschhülse geführt hat.
> 
> ...



stimmt genau, hab mit Flexonit genau die oben beschriebenen Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

Hi,

vielen Dank erst mal für Eure Antworten.

Dann werde ich wohl auch für Flexonit beim Klemmen bleiben, wie auch für anderes Stahlgeflecht.



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Abhilfe schafft hier aber eine gute Schere (benutze seit einiger Zeit die Fox-Schere mit gutem Erfolg;



Bis zu welcher Stärke schafft die Schere das Flexonit denn? Packt die z.B. auch Pike wire?

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## vertikal (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*



			
				karpfenbrausi schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zu welcher Stärke schafft die Schere das Flexonit denn? Packt die z.B. auch Pike wire?




Hi karpfenbrausi,

ich benutze die Fox-Schere, um meine 7x7 Stahlvorfächer zu schneiden. Nachdem letztens in den Boddengewässern ein Hecht meinen 12,5 kg-Stinger im Drill geknackt hat (zum Glück hing er noch am Jighaken), bin ich mittlerweile auf 20kg-Stahlvorfach bei Hechtstingern umgestiegen. Die schneidet die Schere jedenfalls noch einwandfrei. 

Muss mich übrigens korrigieren: (Leise rieselt der Kalk)
AS-Tackle hat zwar ein tolles Equipment an Gummiködern und Zubehör, aber die Schere hab ich bei Gummi-Ulli in Dortmund gekauft. Dort kannst du sie bei Bedarf auch online-technisch bestellen ( www.angel-ussat.de ).

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## karpfenbrausi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

hi, 
ich werde sie mir mal anschauen. danke!
gruß
karpfenbrausi


----------



## Franky (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

Hi... Flexonit lässt sich twizzeln! Man muss dafür nur das kurze Ende mit einem Feuerzeug ausglühen, damit es die Spannung verliert. Aber vorsicht: nicht an die tragenden Teile kommen, denn die Tragkraft geht dabei flöten.

Zu Knoten geht es auch. Mit einem Klammerknoten (ca. 5 Windungen) und Sekundenklebe (Stahl ist das einzige Material, bei dem ich Knoten damit sichere) "versiegeln". Nachteil gegenüber dem Klemmen: der Knoten ist recht groß, das sich das Zeugs nicht bekneift!

Ausgefranste Enden haben ein Ende, nachdem ich mir einmal einen vernünftigen Seitenschneider von Knipex gegönnt hatte. Zwackt 1*19 (0,15 bis 0,25 mm) und 7*7 (0,27 - 0,36 mm) absolut sauber ab. Wenn die Hülsen dann noch "sauber" sind, gibt's keine Probleme.


----------



## arno (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

Moin!
Bisher habe ich auch den Stahl immer geknotet, aber ab jetzt( nicht nur wegen diesen threat) werde ich auch wieder Hülsen nehmen!
Übrigens: das Ausfransen der Stahlvorfächer kann man unterbinden indem man das Ende mit einem Feuerzeug zum Glühen bringt!
Dann franst es sich eigendlich nicht mehr aus!
Ich mache das auch immer so!
Bevor ich ein Stück von der Rolle abschneide, gehe ich als immer mit dem Feuerzeug da drann wo ich auch abschneiden will!


----------



## Raeuberschreck (27. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

@Franky: 
O.k., ich sag's mal so: Flexonit lässt sich nicht ohne Weiteres twizzeln.  
Außerdem gibt es für's Twizzeln wie schon gesagt geeignetere Materialien.

Zum Ausfransen kann ich Franky auch nur zustimmen: Zangen von Knipex nehmen! Sehr saubere Schnitte und man kann sich das Ausglühen sparen. Und diese Zangen können Einiges ab: Salzwasser, Haken abkneifen etc. Die Teile sind auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert!


----------



## rob (28. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

zum ausfransen kann ich auch sagen,das es das beste ist das flexonit an der schnittstelle mit einem feurezeug zu erhitzen und danach genau da abzuschneiden...schluss mit fransen:mich verwende nur klemmhülsen.fädle da einmal durch und mach einen einfachen knoten am ende des vorfachs.diesen zieh ich bis kurz vor die hülse und klemm diese zu.falls mal die hülse selber nicht halten sollte stoppt der knoten am ende das durchrutschen des vorfachs.
lg rob


----------



## heinzrch (28. November 2005)

*AW: Flexonit knoten?*

Am Haken läßt sich 7x7 Stahl mit dem den Karpfenanglern geläufigen "knotenlosen" Spezialknoten, bei dem das Boilie-Haar übersteht, knoten.
Zum Sichern des Knotens schiebe ich ein Stück 1-2 mm Gummischlauch (ebenfalls Karpfenanglerzubehör) drüber.
Auf der anderen Seite kann man einen knotenlos Schnurverbinder verwenden.
Monoschnur knote ich dann in die Öse des Knotenlos-Verbinders.
Bei Flechtschnur nehm ich zwei Knotenlos-Verbinder, einen für den Stahl, einen für die Flechtschnur, die beiden Verbinder an den Ösen inneinander gehängt.
Zum Spinnfischen kann man die knotenlos-Verbinder an beiden Enden des Stahlvorfachs verwenden, aber da macht 7x7 wenig Sinn, da geht auch das einfacher zu verarbeitende 7-fach Vorfach....


----------

